# #2 serving tray



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Since I had some more of this and the wife stole the first one. I made one more.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 11, 2016)

the one i just saw at Ross dress for less wasn't as nice but was only $12.00. i think taxing imports under our new president is in order


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the one i just saw at Ross dress for less wasn't as nice but was only $12.00. i think taxing imports under our new president is in order


Well, if I sold this for $12 I would take a loss so you better shop at Ross. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

You know if you moved the handle it would make a really nice cabinet door in your kitchen. Bet you could get some cool points from mama clem. Maybe even one of those 7 cheese samichs that are all the rage in New York city. That does not mean 7 individually wrapped cheeselike slices, but 7 different kinds of cheese. Not just orange, white and the one with the holes in it., I'm talking 'dem fancy cheeses you seen on the tv.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You know if you moved the handle it would make a really nice cabinet door in your kitchen. Bet you could get some cool points from mama clem. Maybe even one of those 7 cheese samichs that are all the rage in New York city. That does not mean 7 individually wrapped cheeselike slices, but 7 different kinds of cheese. Not just orange, white and the one with the holes in it., I'm talking 'dem fancy cheeses you seen on the tv.


You mind your own business. She already stole one of them. Do t need both of them gone. Need some money to buy some oak wood.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You mind your own business. She already stole one of them. Do t need both of them gone. Need some money to buy some oak wood.


You do realize that all the wood you are looking for can be found at Home Depot or Lowes. They have Pine and Oak there. Even some other fancy stuff like Poplar and if you are really lucky Red Wood or Mahogany in some of the more refined locations. 

As far as her taking them, I think she just wants her current door pulls back. NO means NO!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You do realize that all the wood you are looking for can be found at Home Depot or Lowes. They have Pine and Oak there. Even some other fancy stuff like Poplar and if you are really lucky Red Wood or Mahogany in some of the more refined locations.
> 
> As far as her taking them, I think she just wants her current door pulls back. NO means NO!


No rednoak or mahogany where I live. Luan and 3/4 MDF are the best of the best around here.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No rednoak or mahogany where I live. Luan and 3/4 MDF are the best of the best around here.


Did you seriously think yours would be considered a "Refined Location"? Sorry, you are right... You have lots of Pine to pick up. I will leave you alone now while you go collect it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 11, 2016)

wasn't trying to down grade your work at all. imports just upset me. cheep Chinese blown glass at ross totally destroyed my glass blowing business in 2008

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you seriously think yours would be considered a "Refined Location"? Sorry, you are right... You have lots of Pine to pick up. I will leave you alone now while you go collect it.


Rah leave me alone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> wasn't trying to down grade your work at all. imports just upset me. cheep Chinese blown glass at ross totally destroyed my glass blowing business in 2008


Oh no. I know. Was just joking around. I know you know what is involved in work. I saw a bunch of face grain cutting boards at marshalls this week for $10-$15. Imports and knife dulling facegrains.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Rah leave me alone.


OMG, Did you just internet growl at me? Calm down there sparky and collect your pine.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> OMG, Did you just internet growl at me? Calm down there sparky and collect your pine.


Could you feel the anger through the web?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Could you feel the anger through the web?


You were like "Rah" I was like "whoa" and it was over. I felt it, brushed it off and moved on. You are still on the *Crismas* list...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2016)

All this pining, its supposed to be wining. No, that's likely not good either.

We have a furniture place in the Poconos of PA that sends raw woods to China, and imports them back as products and kicks my ass hard. I haven't done much in the shop for others, in years. Can make more money competing against greedy 15 years olds mowing lawns (as long as my knees and back hold) than wood working. Sad...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> All this pining, its supposed to be wining. No, that's likely not good either.
> 
> We have a furniture place in the Poconos of PA that sends raw woods to China, and imports them back as products and kicks my ass hard. I haven't done much in the shop for others, in years. Can make more money competing against greedy 15 years olds mowing lawns (as long as my knees and back hold) than wood working. Sad...


I'm learning that most of what I make is gifts since I enjoy it. I sell some smaller things. Hairsticks, pens and the cheaper edge grain boards but I also have to have wood shipped to me or drive 2 hours just to get cherry and walnut. I was at hobby lobby with the wife yesterday and saw the crazy prices on things there. I really don't even try to sell anymore. Just let people who know me and know what wood working really means. (Even though I'm not much of a woodworker )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

